# Changer le SSD du MBA version 2013 ??



## Jean62 (27 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite savoir si c'est possible de changer le SSD du macbook air 2013 ? ou si à l'avenir l'opération sera possible ? et si c'est pas trop dur pour un débutant ?

De plus je ne trouve aucune indication sur internet sur la durée de vie en moyenne d'un SSD ?


----------



## anotuas (27 Août 2013)

C'est possible, voici la procédure : IFIXIT Macbook Air SSD
La question est de savoir si tu es méthodique, soigneux et patient.


----------



## Jean62 (28 Août 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien existe-t-il un tuto en Français ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

les images sont sufisament explicites, non?

Il y a un commentaire particulier dont tu veux la traduction?

(Nota, l'ouverture du MacBookAir te fait perdre la garantie... donc il faut être précautionneux car si tu abimes un connecteur interne, que ce soit celui de la batterie qu'il faut débrancher ou celui du SSD, tu auras du mal à le faire réparer sous garantie)


----------



## osv974 (22 Février 2014)

La question est ou trouver un ssd de plus de 128GO pour un macbook air 2013 ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2014)

osv974 a dit:


> La question est ou trouver un ssd de plus de 128GO pour un macbook air 2013 ?


Attendre que OWC sorte les modèles pour MBA 2013 (ils ont des SSD 480 Go pour MBA de 2008 jusqu'à 2012).


----------



## alwin006 (26 Février 2014)

On peut trouver des SSD de Macbook Air 2013 sur eBay ou en import de Hong Kong.
C'est des Sandisk ou Samsung comme ceux d'origine donc pas de gain de performances


----------



## osv974 (26 Février 2014)

J'attendrai un kit de OWC de 480 ou 512 go


----------



## alwin006 (27 Février 2014)

Ceux d'origine sont déjà énormes niveau perf surtout les samsung 512Go
Donc à part un gain sur le prix et un meilleur service/garantie etc... OWC a pas grand chose à apporter

En import j'ai trouvé un 256Go Samsung à 240&#8364; ($325) fdpin et le 512Go de Samsung à 500&#8364; ($680) fdpin


----------



## Sly54 (27 Février 2014)

alwin006 a dit:


> Ceux d'origine sont déjà énormes niveau perf surtout les samsung 512Go


La problématique initiale n'est pas d'avoir un SSD plus performant
C'est avoir un SSD plus gros, SSD au format spécifique des MBA 2013 
(que l'on peut espérer voir mis au point par OWC).


----------



## alwin006 (1 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> La problématique initiale n'est pas d'avoir un SSD plus performant&#8230;
> C'est avoir un SSD plus gros, SSD au format spécifique des MBA 2013
> (que l'on peut espérer voir mis au point par OWC).



Les prix des SSD dont je parlais sont compatible avec le Air 2013 étant donné que ce sont ceux d'origine...
Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'attendre OWC puisque les SSD d'origine de marque Samsung et Sandisk sont trouvable sur internet 


En import Asie --> 256Go Macbook Air 2013 SSD 256GB

512Go --> Macbook Air 2013 SSD 512GB

1To --> Macbook Air 2013 SSD 1TB

USA:

En masse sur eBay --> SSD Macbook Air 2013 eBay

128Go --> MacBook Air 11" and 13" (Mid 2013) 128 GB Drive (661-7456, 661-7458) - iFixit

512Go --> MacBook Air 11" and 13" (Mid 2013) 512 GB Drive - iFixit


Après faut juste pas avoir peur de l'import. Personnellement si je devais changer mon SSD par un plus gros j'en aurais importé un


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2014)

alwin006 a dit:


> Les prix des SSD dont je parlais sont compatible avec le Air 2013 étant donné que ce sont ceux d'origine...


OK, je ne connaissais pas.
Merci pour tous ces liens


----------

